# Bees dead with tongue stuck out



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

The classic answer to tongues out is pesticides. They may recover on their own or not. You can shake out the frames to get rid of the most liquid nectar and feed syrup to dilute contamination. Check inside hive and photos will give more data.

What do you think is cause for 8 frame to be doing poorly in the first place? Mites, poor pattern, queen?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

